# .macromedia verzeichnis im home verzeichnis

## pieter_parker

im homverzeichnis hab ich ein .macromedia verzeichnis

darin sehe ich eine mengen namen von seiten auf denen ich mal videos angeschaut habe

wird das vom flashplayer gelogt? warum?

----------

## mastacloak

Da werden sog. Flash-Cookies (Local Shared Objects, LSO) abgelegt (letztlich also von jeder Seite dir Flash nutzt). Einer der vielen Gründe warum Flash nicht gemocht wird. Falls Du mehr Informationen willst, lies unter http://nc.ddns.us/BetterPrivacy/BetterPrivacy.htm (im unteren Abschnitt auch in Deutsch) nach. Für Firefox kannst Du gleich die Extension "BetterPrivacy" installieren. Ich habe das Add-On so konfiguriert, dass es alle Flash-Cookies beim Verlassen von Firefox löscht (so wie ich auch Firefox alle "normalen" Cookies beim Beenden löschen lassen). Aus meiner Sicht hat man dadurch wenige Nachteile (außer man möchte personalisierte Werbung etc.). Ggf. musst Du für Auto-Login-Funktionen (wie z.B. fgo) explizit Cookies für die jeweilige Seite zulassen.

----------

